# New Crusher / Destemmer



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

Finally got on the ball and ordered my new crusher / destemmer and stand. The stand arrived this morning and the machine is scheduled in this afternoon. Apparently shipped from different locations, the stand was Fedex and the machine comes by freight later today. 

Bit the bullet and got the Enoltalia Motorized, All Stainless model and matching Enoltalia stainless steel stand. The unit is purported to have a max hourly throughput of 1.5 tons, though I won’t be challenging it’s production capacity. 

Pretty stoked for harvest time this year, still need to finalize my order, but will be filling a 60 gallon French barrel with some unctuous wine for a two year ride.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2018)

Congratulations! I believe you are officially......... *"ALL IN" !!!!!!!*


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesome! but I can see it already, 800lbs of grapes, 10 mins work, 60 mins clean up and you mumbling "damn, better get at least 1500 lbs next year".
You will LOVE it,
Mike


----------



## heatherd (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

It’s a beast!! Standing 5’-6” to the top of the loading hopper, but plenty of room for the 32 gallon fermenter to fit under when it’s got its wheels on it. It’ll be nice to be tall when it’s time to load the hopper. Runs nice and smooth, no metallic noises, all in working order. Guess I’ll have to put it away until October.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> Awesome! but I can see it already, 800lbs of grapes, 10 mins work, 60 mins clean up and you mumbling "damn, better get at least 1500 lbs next year".
> You will LOVE it,
> Mike



I’m looking forward to it, probably do somewhere around 1000 - 1200 pounds this fall. I’m only planning on making wine once a year, so gotta make it count.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2018)

Pretty! Can't wait to see it covered in sticky grape juice and skins!



Johnd said:


> It’s a beast!! Standing 5’-6” to the top of the loading hopper, but plenty of room for the 32 gallon fermenter to fit under when it’s got its wheels on it. It’ll be nice to be tall when it’s time to load the hopper. Runs nice and smooth, no metallic noises, all in working order. Guess I’ll have to put it away until October.
> View attachment 50236


----------



## NorCal (Aug 2, 2018)

Very Cool! I have a stand as well and works great for the <500 pounds. Anything over that I put 2X4 across the macrobin and crush right into it.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Pretty! Can't wait to see it covered in sticky grape juice and skins!



Guess it’ll be here before we know it, hope it doesn’t ruin the white carpet.....


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

NorCal said:


> Very Cool! I have a stand as well and works great for the <500 pounds. Anything over that I put 2X4 across the macrobin and crush right into it.



Mrs. JohnD would frown at a macrobin in the sun room, it’s easier to get away with the 32’s on wheels, I’ll need to pick up a few more before the time comes.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2018)

You might want to think about moving someplace with a floor you can hose down! 



Johnd said:


> Guess it’ll be here before we know it, hope it doesn’t ruin the white carpet.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnd said:


> It’s a beast!! Standing 5’-6” to the top of the loading hopper, but plenty of room for the 32 gallon fermenter to fit under when it’s got its wheels on it. It’ll be nice to be tall when it’s time to load the hopper. Runs nice and smooth, no metallic noises, all in working order. Guess I’ll have to put it away until October.
> View attachment 50236



You may want to have a damp paper towel on hand to dab any drops off that rug. LOL!!


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> You might want to think about moving someplace with a floor you can hose down!





Boatboy24 said:


> You may want to have a damp paper towel on hand to dab any drops off that rug. LOL!!



For sure, the C/D process will require a much more comprehensive plan. Might just have to bite the bullet and do it outside in the garage and hose it all down when done. Just depends on the temps, don’t want to start with must 80’s or 90’s.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnd said:


> It’s a beast!! Standing 5’-6” to the top of the loading hopper, but plenty of room for the 32 gallon fermenter to fit under when it’s got its wheels on it. It’ll be nice to be tall when it’s time to load the hopper. Runs nice and smooth, no metallic noises, all in working order. Guess I’ll have to put it away until October.
> View attachment 50236



All stainless. Nice. I expected nothing less from you. 

I think outside is best. I got my c/d last minute before grapes and whipped together a stand and chute the night before. Sucker was so powerful it was spraying my entire body with grape juice! Realized quickly a chute guard was also needed. And even with that, the mess was unavoidable. 

Awesome new toy. She’s a beaut Clark.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2018)

From my experience the most important thing is to keep any direct sun off it. Seems to dry grape juice in no time. You will have to hose the C/D down on the driveway for 20 minutes with the hose (high pressure) to get all the hidden areas that skins and juice will hide out of site. Figure out a way to cool down the garage for a few hours while you C/D. Portable A/C, swamp cooler, misters whatever. keep it cool and moist and keep the juice from sticking to everything as it will go EVERYWHERE you don't want it to go guaranteed. You will also need a can to catch the stems coming out the side as well. LOL



Johnd said:


> Might just have to bite the bullet and do it outside in the garage and hose it all down when done. Just depends on the temps, don’t want to start with must 80’s or 90’s.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> All stainless. Nice. I expected nothing less from you.
> 
> I think outside is best. I got my c/d last minute before grapes and whipped together a stand and chute the night before. Sucker was so powerful it was spraying my entire body with grape juice! Realized quickly a chute guard was also needed. And even with that, the mess was unavoidable.
> 
> Awesome new toy. She’s a beaut Clark.



Using the one at FVW last year, I saw where the mess issues come from. I’ll have a little piece of plexiglass hinged to the stand to cover the open front side of the chute, the rotating fingers inside the destemmer sling juice out of the front. Want something clear so I can see what’s happening in there, easy to open to clear any problems. No way to eliminate messes, but minimizing is good.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> From my experience the most important thing is to keep any direct sun off it. Seems to dry grape juice in no time. You will have to hose the C/D down on the driveway for 20 minutes with the hose (high pressure) to get all the hidden areas that skins and juice will hide out of site. Figure out a way to cool down the garage for a few hours while you C/D. Portable A/C, swamp cooler, misters whatever. keep it cool and moist and keep the juice from sticking to everything as it will go EVERYWHERE you don't want it to go guaranteed. You will also need a can to catch the stems coming out the side as well. LOL



Got a 12 x 12 pop up for camping if it’s hot and sunny, and a pressure washer, cleanup will be fine, just don’t want superheated must. Also have 55 gal trash cans that’ll fit under the stem discharge end. If it’s too hot, I could put the grapes in the wine room overnight and C/D in the early AM, the grapes would be 55 F, good start that way. Kinda got the scenarios worked out in my head. 

C/D’d 16 lugs at FVW last year, really inefficient setup and an hourly employee, no thoughts at all about how to minimize the spray out of the machine. Short, improperly sized receptacles to catch must, I learned a lot. By the end, we were skating around in a slippery mess, and there were many groups waiting behind me. That had to be a holy mess by the end of the day. I took notes.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2018)

Keep some dry ice on hand and toss it in to the recently crushed bins. That will keep it cool until you can move it into your winery/cellar room


----------



## Scott Harbison (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow! That's a nice looking piece of equipment. I sure hope I'll get to play assistant when you fire that bad boy up!


----------



## winorookie (Aug 5, 2018)

It looks great. I've been thinking of getting the manual version but the shipping cost seems awfully high. I keep looking for a lower shipping cost but everyone seems to want about 200 to ship the destemmer. I destemmed and crushed by hand 105 lbs of a rubiano grape last year and spent 4 hour s doing so which finished up with a stem free must but my back was killing me.


----------



## winorookie (Aug 5, 2018)

I live in the middle of northern michigans wine country so it makes more sense to do local grapes than buying juice from out of state but many of the vineyards are very reluctant to give up any of their grapes.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 5, 2018)

winorookie said:


> It looks great. I've been thinking of getting the manual version but the shipping cost seems awfully high. I keep looking for a lower shipping cost but everyone seems to want about 200 to ship the destemmer. I destemmed and crushed by hand 105 lbs of a rubiano grape last year and spent 4 hour s doing so which finished up with a stem free must but my back was killing me.



There’s not much you can do about the shipping unless you can locate one within reasonable driving distance, where are you located? Maybe you could wait for a free shipping promo, though most large items like this are excluded. Shipping on mine was $197 and it weighed 170#, but it’s more about size than weight, in the end, I had to just bite the bullet and pay the shipping. It was packaged in a large box, strapped to a wooden pallet, and shrink wrapped, delivered by a full sized tractor/trailer.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 5, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on the manual version this year. Same deal, arrived on a pallet by tractor-trailer.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2018)

Yep. C/D's can not be shipped via FedEx or UPS. They are too large and must be delivered via freight truck.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m working on getting the C/D rig on wheels. Found a company that makes caster wheel inserts that will fit into the 3/4” SS tube legs on the stand, casters thread into the inserts. I’ll get 4 sets of locking wheels and she’ll be mobile. Another pair to fit on the end of the SS tube on the C/D unit itself (on the motor end), and I’ll be able to pick up one end and wheel that around easily as well. 
It’s hard being a one man show, gotta preplan your way through everything, especially when you have an aversion to asking for help.............


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 5, 2018)

Yeah man, I’m looking into the same thing actually. (Although the painters baker in May worked out great. I clamped the makeshift chute right to the c/d. Stored upside down) And for the unit itself I just built a larger solid platform to fit on a standard dolly. When the unit comes off for crushing the dolly is perfect for moving the grapes. 
Asking for help is a lifelong issue. But if you want something done right....

**and btw- great idea using plexiglass. Gonna steal that one. Just need another day added to the weekend.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 5, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> **and btw- great idea using plexiglass. Gonna steal that one. Just need another day added to the weekend.



Thanks. Took that note on my iPhone (along with some others) last year while using the FVW C/D rig in Dallas. A lot of the floor mess gets shot out from the rotating paddles inside the perforated destemming tube. A simple lid on the chute will do the trick, one that you can see through is a plus, sometimes you can get little must jams in the chute, you can see them and clear them easily. Proper height receptacle to catch must is a must. Last was a proper size and height receptacle to catch the stems and inevitable drippage that comes out of the destemming discharge, I may build a SS chute for that.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 5, 2018)

Johnd said:


> It’s hard being a one man show, gotta preplan your way through everything, especially when you have an aversion to asking for help.............



I hear ya. First time I used my C/D, I was on my own. It sucked. Second time, Dad was here, and the last time, @mainshipfred was here. Much easier with two.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 5, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Thanks. Took that note on my iPhone (along with some others) last year while using the FVW C/D rig in Dallas. A lot of the floor mess gets shot out from the rotating paddles inside the perforated destemming tube. A simple lid on the chute will do the trick, one that you can see through is a plus, sometimes you can get little must jams in the chute, you can see them and clear them easily. Proper height receptacle to catch must is a must. Last was a proper size and height receptacle to catch the stems and inevitable drippage that comes out of the destemming discharge, I may build a SS chute for that.



Yup. I already had a mobile “stand” and chute prepared. Somehow got the monster (already fixed onto the painters scaffold) down the steps. But every other item you mentioned I realized after crushing 1 lug. 
Made a quick plywood chute cover fixed in place. Worked well but when cleaning noticed lots left behind. A hinged see-thru cover will resolve that. 
Stems everywhere. More gypsy rigging. A simple cardboard chute and Tupperware bin to receive stems. Clearly ‘function over fashion’ in my case. 
Ill likely ride out another season with this operation. Don’t wanna spend time customizing until I get a legit stand/chute. Prioritizing time is huge when working 100% solo


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice rig. How does it do with seeds? As in crushing them?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 6, 2018)

Dennis Griffith said:


> Nice rig. How does it do with seeds? As in crushing them?



In general, they’re not supposed to crush seeds. On this particular model, the counter rotating rollers are rubber with ridges on them that don’t touch, the high of one roller falls in line with the low on the opposite roller. It’s supposed to provide a gentle but thorough crush without crushing seeds.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 7, 2018)

Johnd said:


> In general, they’re not supposed to crush seeds. On this particular model, the counter rotating rollers are rubber with ridges on them that don’t touch, the high of one roller falls in line with the low on the opposite roller. It’s supposed to provide a gentle but thorough crush without crushing seeds.



I leave the skins and seeds in the mix, so mashed seeds would be a no-no. I'd like to get one of these to replace the manual method. Can you adjust the roller spacing?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 7, 2018)

Dennis Griffith said:


> I leave the skins and seeds in the mix, so mashed seeds would be a no-no. I'd like to get one of these to replace the manual method. Can you adjust the roller spacing?



Skins and seeds in the mix are pretty much the norm for red wines, and crushed seeds release harsh tannins into the must, so it's very standard for these machines to not crush seeds.

Yes, the rollers are adjustable, and also feature a spring tension device which allows for unwanted intruders. If you somehow got a rock mixed in with the grapes, when it got sucked into the rollers, the rollers would spring apart and allow it to pass without jamming the rollers and burning up the motor or drive train.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 7, 2018)

Johnd said:


> For sure, the C/D process will require a much more comprehensive plan. Might just have to bite the bullet and do it outside in the garage and hose it all down when done. Just depends on the temps, don’t want to start with must 80’s or 90’s.



A trick I learned when helping at a winery. Hose down the concrete first and keep it wet. The wet concrete won't let the juice stain it as easily.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 7, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yeah man, I’m looking into the same thing actually. (Although the painters baker in May worked out great. I clamped the makeshift chute right to the c/d. Stored upside down) And for the unit itself I just built a larger solid platform to fit on a standard dolly. When the unit comes off for crushing the dolly is perfect for moving the grapes.
> Asking for help is a lifelong issue. But if you want something done right....
> 
> **and btw- great idea using plexiglass. Gonna steal that one. Just need another day added to the weekend.



Well you hotsy totsy electric guys are just going to have to deal with the splatter. Us manual guys just control the speed.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 7, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Skins and seeds in the mix are pretty much the norm for red wines, and crushed seeds release harsh tannins into the must, so it's very standard for these machines to not crush seeds.
> 
> Yes, the rollers are adjustable, and also feature a spring tension device which allows for unwanted intruders. If you somehow got a rock mixed in with the grapes, when it got sucked into the rollers, the rollers would spring apart and allow it to pass without jamming the rollers and burning up the motor or drive train.



Thanks John, that makes it an easy choice.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 7, 2018)

We did almost 1000 lbs manual last year and I noticed it getting harder to turn as we passed about 1/4 of the grapes through. We ended up opening up a pulling tangled and extra stems that didn't throw off automatically. I only mention that because I don't think I've heard that mentioned before and I would think with the motorized version you could build up lots of extra strain before realizing it. Maybe it's just my C/D but a thought possibly worth keeping in the back of your head. Great looking machine!
Mike


----------



## Johnd (Aug 7, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> We did almost 1000 lbs manual last year and I noticed it getting harder to turn as we passed about 1/4 of the grapes through. We ended up opening up a pulling tangled and extra stems that didn't throw off automatically. I only mention that because I don't think I've heard that mentioned before and I would think with the motorized version you could build up lots of extra strain before realizing it. Maybe it's just my C/D but a thought possibly worth keeping in the back of your head. Great looking machine!
> Mike



Where were they tangled Mike? On the spinning shaft inside the perforated destemming tube where the paddles spin?


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 8, 2018)

The cork screw shaft, I'm guessing a few would get caught up then the back up and tangle would begin. Crushed grapes kept going out the bottom but fewer stems came out the front. Took a while to clear it the first time after that we'd open the front panel and make sure it was clear as a preemptive action and that worked out great.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 8, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> The cork screw shaft, I'm guessing a few would get caught up then the back up and tangle would begin. Crushed grapes kept going out the bottom but fewer stems came out the front. Took a while to clear it the first time after that we'd open the front panel and make sure it was clear as a preemptive action and that worked out great.



OK, I'll definitely keep that in mind!!


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 8, 2018)

John, since you got yours new is there any reference to the RPM of the crusher wheels? I've been curious as to what the recommended speed is.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> John, since you got yours new is there any reference to the RPM of the crusher wheels? I've been curious as to what the recommended speed is.



Fred when I looked into this before it seemed pretty standard motors for these sized C/D’s. 110volt 1HP. 
But the rpm is tricky. The motors are ~600 RPM but with the gears/belt/pulley system it knocks down the rollers to 60-80 rpm if that makes sense. (Not a grease monkey)
Definitely strong enough to not be slowed down by tangled stems. Every few lugs I untangled them from both the auger and the paddle within the basket. But still worked perfect even when loaded with tangled stems— and in spite of JohnT’s million hours of use over the past 20+yrs.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> John, since you got yours new is there any reference to the RPM of the crusher wheels? I've been curious as to what the recommended speed is.



I checked the manual, doesn't really say anything about the RPM's of the rollers, but @Ajmassa5983 seems to have some idea about it, so I'll just go along with his answer. I suppose I could put a piece of white tape on one of the rollers and count how many times it goes around in a measured time frame if you really want to know..............


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 8, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Fred when I looked into this before it seemed pretty standard motors for these sized C/D’s. 110volt 1HP.
> But the rpm is tricky. The motors are ~600 RPM but with the gears/belt/pulley system it knocks down the rollers to 60-80 rpm if that makes sense. (Not a grease monkey)
> Definitely strong enough to not be slowed down by tangled stems. Every few lugs I untangled them from both the auger and the paddle within the basket. But still worked perfect even when loaded with tangled stems— and in spite of JohnT’s million hours of use over the past 20+yrs.



That's great, thank you. Knowing the roller speed I can calculate the RPM of the hand crank.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 8, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I checked the manual, doesn't really say anything about the RPM's of the rollers, but @Ajmassa5983 seems to have some idea about it, so I'll just go along with his answer. I suppose I could put a piece of white tape on one of the rollers and count how many times it goes around in a measured time frame if you really want to know..............



I responded to AJ's post before seeing this. As long as I know the recommended speed of the crusher I can measure the other gears and do the calculation. I have to add though after a quick search I cannot find a 600 rpm 1 horse motor. If I get the energy I'll install a motor lator later. right now I'm happy with the manual. 

Off but related topic, with that many grapes are you going to do any sorting or just a quick glance and dump everything in?


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I responded to AJ's post before seeing this. As long as I know the recommended speed of the crusher I can measure the other gears and do the calculation. I have to add though after a quick search I cannot find a 600 rpm 1 horse motor. If I get the energy I'll install a motor lator later. right now I'm happy with the manual.
> 
> Off but related topic, with that many grapes are you going to do any sorting or just a quick glance and dump everything in?



60-80 roller rpm is based off of some random site from a google search. I’ll try to find it. 
What I do know for sure is the motor for these sized units look pretty standard. Most don’t say rpm tho. But looking up 110 volt 1HP c/d motors the ones that do list it all say 600 rpm. And is the same motor in the manual/motorized conversion kit. 
With same motor and a typical setup you’ll get an ideal roller rotation -whatever that is . If your building from scratch I guess you can adjust it by changing the pulley size.... maybe? I’ll take a look tonight.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I responded to AJ's post before seeing this. As long as I know the recommended speed of the crusher I can measure the other gears and do the calculation. I have to add though after a quick search I cannot find a 600 rpm 1 horse motor. If I get the energy I'll install a motor lator later. right now I'm happy with the manual.
> 
> Off but related topic, with that many grapes are you going to do any sorting or just a quick glance and dump everything in?



Definitely do some sorting. Hopefully, the grapes will be nice and I won’t have any worries about shriveled or moldy fruit, but there’s almost always dried leaves and debris in the lugs to pull out. I’d like the must to be free of all of that stuff.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 8, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> That's great, thank you. Knowing the roller speed I can calculate the RPM of the hand crank.



Just checked. 20 rotations in 10 seconds. Much different than trying to figure “barrel volume to time till neutral” theories—I think I can successfully calculate roller RPM here. Current roller RPM ? 120- final answer!


----------



## winorookie (Aug 11, 2018)

Bit the bullett on shipping costs and ordered up the Grifo destemmer /crusher and the accompanying stand. Looking forward to not killing my back doing all that destemming and crushing by hand. Need to make an acrylic shield for my press. Last year was surprized by juice squirting out the small holes of my press and staining the concrete floor in my garage.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 11, 2018)

winorookie said:


> Need to make an acrylic shield for my press. Last year was surprized by juice squirting out the small holes of my press and staining the concrete floor in my garage.



Just go slower. I've noticed when I'm trying to hurry that it gets 'squirty'. I also put a tarp down.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 11, 2018)

winorookie said:


> Need to make an acrylic shield for my press. Last year was surprized by juice squirting out the small holes of my press and staining the concrete floor in my garage.



I just wrapped Saran wrap around mine.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 11, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> I just wrapped Saran wrap around mine.



Yup, been doing the same since squirt #1....


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 11, 2018)

I follow @Boatboy24 Jim's approach but saran wrap is a good idea.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 9, 2018)

Finished up work on the C/D and stand this weekend. First photo is the hinged clear plastic shield over the discharge chute. Used “sticky” hinges so it stays in whichever position you set it in. In the photo, it’s all the way down, resting on the edges of the chute with a 4” opening at the bottom for the must to flow out. It can be raised to horizontal to allow access to the chute during crushing, as well as for cleaning. 

Second photo is of the heavy (motor) end of the C/D. Ordered some inserts to fit 3/4” stainless tubing and epoxied them into the ends of the tubes. The caster wheels snap in and out of the inserts, this allows me to wheel the unit around with little effort and without another person. 

Last photo is the stand with the inserts and casters in place, the stand rolls around very easily. With the C/D in place on the stand, rolling around is a little less comfortable. The motor is mounted on the front of the unit, making the center of gravity high and far enough forward for concern when moving it by yourself. It’s much more stable with a helper.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good. Can't wait to see pics of you crushing grapes on that rug!


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 9, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Looks good. Can't wait to see pics of you crushing grapes on that rug!



You beat me to it.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 9, 2018)

It was just inside so I could work on it in the A/C, 95 here today. You cats that have been here long enough know that my fermentation vessels will be sitting on it, as they always do. I’m plenty meticulous and haven’t had any issues. Crushing, however, is much more of an outside sport, but I won’t hesitate to move inside if it’s too hot outside for the fruit. Temps here in October could be 60 or 90, so there is a contingency plan.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Sep 26, 2018)

Johnd said:


> It’s a beast!! Standing 5’-6” to the top of the loading hopper, but plenty of room for the 32 gallon fermenter to fit under when it’s got its wheels on it. It’ll be nice to be tall when it’s time to load the hopper. Runs nice and smooth, no metallic noises, all in working order. Guess I’ll have to put it away until October.
> View attachment 50236



LOL! Just beware of the rug!!


----------



## Johnd (Sep 26, 2018)

Dom Lausic said:


> LOL! Just beware of the rug!!



Ha!! Welcome to the ongoing rug saga...........!!!!!


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Finished up work on the C/D and stand this weekend. First photo is the hinged clear plastic shield over the discharge chute. Used “sticky” hinges so it stays in whichever position you set it in. In the photo, it’s all the way down, resting on the edges of the chute with a 4” opening at the bottom for the must to flow out. It can be raised to horizontal to allow access to the chute during crushing, as well as for cleaning.
> 
> Second photo is of the heavy (motor) end of the C/D. Ordered some inserts to fit 3/4” stainless tubing and epoxied them into the ends of the tubes. The caster wheels snap in and out of the inserts, this allows me to wheel the unit around with little effort and without another person.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me where you bought these casters I just picked up a used C/D and would like to do the same thing as I am also a one man band in making wine everybody loves to drink it but nobody seems to be around when I need them.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubba1 said:


> Can you tell me where you bought these casters I just picked up a used C/D and would like to do the same thing as I am also a one man band in making wine everybody loves to drink it but nobody seems to be around when I need them.



I got mine from casters.com, but you can really get them anywhere, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. Hard part for me was to find and insert that would fit into the tubes, and receive the snap ring shaft, but they have them at casters.com.


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks John I ordered the stand and it won't be here for a couple of days the C/D is enoitalia eno 15 the painted model and I ordered the S/S stand for it are the casters the same size on the destemmer and the stand and can you send me a link for them .......Thanks Mike


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Picked this up off a craigslist add


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 9, 2018)

If you have a Tractor Supply near you, check them as well as the one near us has a good selection of caster type wheels.


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Not many tractor supply near here ( NYC ) go figure but ill give a look around thanks.....Mike


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubba1 said:


> Not many tractor supply near here ( NYC ) go figure but ill give a look around thanks.....Mike



Congrats on the new toy!

I installed castors to a bunch of different things lately. My c/d, table saw, homemade dollys, and my press stand. 
Tractor supply by me in Jersey had some but not a big selection and overpriced. Home Depot had everything I needed at great prices. All different sizes, light/medium/heavy/industrial duty’s, and all different fastening styles. 
The press base castors just ended up bending the feet. I need to modify something to the legs now to accept the castors.


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks aj Ill check out the Home depot near me when I get the stand I hope the legs are sturdier than they look. Is your last name Massa I have a lot of family with that name from brooklyn staten Island and Florida never met anyone else by that name.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubba1 said:


> Thanks John I ordered the stand and it won't be here for a couple of days the C/D is enoitalia eno 15 the painted model and I ordered the S/S stand for it are the casters the same size on the destemmer and the stand and can you send me a link for them .......Thanks Mike



I looked, but don't have the purchase info any longer. I bought the plastic insert for square tubing (check the ID on your tubing before ordering) to receive the caster with grip ring stems. I then ordered casters rated for 150# each with grip ring stems and 3" diameter non-marking wheels. Hope that helps


----------



## Bubba1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the info sounds like that will do......Mike


----------

